# Steroid Shots at 31 weeks...



## W8ing4ours

I posted this is 3rd tri yesterday but haven't had any responses...maybe someone here has experienced this? 31 weeks today...

After developing gestational hypertension (high blood pressure) last week (153/100) and spending the weekend on bedrest, I went in today to see the Dr. for a "routine" check. I honestly thought she would tell me my numbers were fine today and that last week was a fluke. Well bp was 148/96 for the entire 3 hours today, refusing to waiver. My Dr. ordered a non-stress test and the baby looks good, but I guess I was having contractions throughout the whole 45 minute test. She told me not to get stressed out because that would just make my bp higher, but then she ordered a round of steroid injections, 1 given today and 1 scheduled for tomorrow morning. I feel like I was fine until that moment, and after hearing I was going to receive steroid injections, I just sobbed. I have seen enough baby shows on TV to know it isn't "standard" anything to be injecting steroids a day shy of 31 weeks. They aren't for me...they aren't for my blood pressure...and they aren't so that if she comes in 4 weeks were ready. I'm just scared and I just want someone to respond and tell me that they too had steroid injections at 31 weeks, but they made it to 37 before delivering. I just don't want her to come out yet....


----------



## mtnprotracy

I had steroid shots--several rounds of steroids, which is not protocol now....but that was in 1999. I'm assuming the doctor explained what the steroids were being given for???? Any way, it is possible to have the steroids and go on to carry the baby longer. I think that's what you're asking.....but I so have pregnancy brain and my ability to think is really impaired..lol.

Try to hang in there....watch some good movies and try to keep your mind from worrying. Thinking of you..keep us posted.

tracy


----------



## TTC82

I had the steriod shots at 32 weeks for something similar, and I carried my baby to 38+5 for a planned c-section! They will just be being super cautious. Don't worry, just trust in the Drs


----------



## Jemma_x

I had steriods at 29 weeks for a different reason but LO managed to stay put until 37 weeks. Sometimes i think they have to be cautious if they think theres a chance they may need to deliver baby and give steriods to mature babies lungs.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thanks ladies for the responses! I have 3 hours of non-stress tests and BPP ultrasounds tomorrow to make sure baby is still doing good...can't wait to see her again, everytime it makes me feel better! Blood pressure was 151/103 today, so it doesnt appear to be going down...but I'm still hopeful that this baby girl will stay put for several more weeks! I'll be sure to update if anything changes.


----------



## java

I had steroid shots at 32 weeks when I went into premature labour; they were to strengthen baby's lungs. I ended up delivering my DS the next day. He's now 19 and doing just fine!


----------



## Starchase

Hey honey

I had my steroid shots this week too, waiting game now I am being seen twice a week at the minute until they decide what they are going to do.. There are lots and lots of ladies on here who I have spoken to who are 37 - 38wks pg and were given the steroids... I am so delighted I have had them as my son was prem and didn't get the steroids they make a huge difference.. Try not to worry

Xxxx


----------



## jess77

I had my two steroid injections at 26 weeks, thinking my baby boy will be born early due to ruptured membranes. I am now 28 weeks tomorrow, and hes still cooking . (even though im on glorified bed rest and going mad, but whats best for my son eh). They give you these injections to help the babies lungs if born premature. I would be really really happy if I get to your gestation as that means I would have give my baby 5 more weeks to grow, 31 weeks is really really good in terms of a preemie baby from what I have been told by my docs, as my personal goal is to get my son to 30 weeks, and if he is born anytime after that we have done what we could, so I know your scared, I am as well but you do have odds in your favour


----------



## pixydust

I had the steroid shots at 31+6 and my baby was born at 36+6 so almost 37 weeks :)


----------



## Tesharika

I went into what turned out to be false labour at 31 weeks and was given steriod shots...I'm 37 weeks pregnant now:)

try not to look at this as a bad thing...the steroid shots doesn't mean you will have the baby early but IF you do these shots will help your baby with lung developement.

I spent a week in the hospital and was given a non stress everyday and I had contractions everyday...

good luck :hugs:


----------



## pardalis

I got them last week at 24 weeks!!

If I reach 30 weeks I will be over the moon


----------



## Perfect_pink

i had them at 24 weeks and 25 weeks, just think its doing good for your baby, i had my baby at 25+3 and im glad i got them other wise he would have had very little chance x


----------



## MummyMEE

I had steroid injections at 28 weeks and I am 34 weeks today and still pregnant! Had my first child at 32 weeks with no time for steroids and he was out of hospital in 5 weeks, baby's born at 32 weeks have a really good survival rate so don't worry! xx


----------



## emilyjade

hiya hun i had steroid injections whilst i was admitted in hospital with threatened labour at 26 weeks but we got to 37+ then we was induced due to other problems :)


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thanks again for all the replies, it's been very reassuring. Dr. finally put me on bedrest today, a day shy of 32 weeks. I know it's for the best, it just makes it feel so much more real! She did reassure me, as well, that at 32 weeks this baby girl is going to be just fine. Regardless, I am going to do my best to just lay in bed for the next (hopefully) 4 or 5 weeks!


----------



## Starchase

Hey honey

I got my date yesterday my baby girl coming next tuesday at 8am I am so proud that I managed to get her an extra 6 wks from the scare, bedrest and plenty fluid thats all I did 

Xxxx


----------



## dogpigly

They will just be being super cautious.


----------



## aimadinging

I'll be sure to update if anything changes.


----------



## niki_nichole

I just got diagnosed with gestational hypertension as well today :( was put on bed rest. Idk what I am going to do with myself, black Friday is coming!! No shots yet though


----------



## mpg1502

Hi lovely,

I know you're feeling very stressed and worried right now but try try try to keep calm. I had steroid injections at 23 weeks +6 days and didn't have the baby till 38 weeks !!!!! They were so sure I'd have within the next 2 days they actually had a board up with the days crossed off for me. Every day they expected me to be back and be in labour. So try to stay calm and think positive.

My BP too was up for the rest of my pregnancy and I was on indometacin and progesterone to keep the pregnancy going, in the end I got re-eclampsia too and obstetric cholestasis (severe itching that can cause still birth). But everything was ok, I ended up with a c-section at 38 weeks rather than go full term as they were worried about the cholestasis and pre-eclam. So despite all the things that can happen, it can all be ok.

It is imperative that you try to rest and keep positive, for your own health and your little person inside. You are in good hands, you're being monitored. So its legs and fingers crossed for a few more weeks! I have every faith in you.

Keep us posted, lots of love and hugs, you've weeks to go yet!!! 

mpg xxx


----------



## freeyansi

i think they have to be cautious if they think theres a chance they may need to deliver baby and give steriods to mature babies lungs.


----------



## .AK.KMH

i also didnt feel any of my contraction and recived the shot im am all for them now my baby was premie but didnt need any assistance and is now a happy healthy 2 year old


----------



## mummy2be2012

i had them at 29 weeks as i was 70% effaced and 1.5 cm dilated, I am now 32 weeks 100% effaced and still 1.5 cm dilated but been told it could happen any time and get hospital ASAP if anything happens xx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Good luck mummy2be, hope your LO stays put a little longer!


----------

